# green oriental whip snake



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

just did a google search on whip snake and this came up
they look so cool
http://lh3.ggpht.com/_ytDXfYzFr08/RvGIlJW9NdI/AAAAAAAABb4/tYW4WBDopnU/IMG_7970.JPG
anyone no much about them...


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 12, 2010)

it looks like one of those strands of 2 min noodles lol


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

lol it does


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 12, 2010)

thats a vine snake from indo.


----------



## dtulip10 (Jan 12, 2010)

sorry south east asia


----------



## Gizzard (Jan 12, 2010)

are they legal in australiaa?


----------



## Poggle (Jan 12, 2010)

no i dont believe so. this particular one is Ahaetulla nasuta i think? but there are a couple of diferent kinds of vine snakes


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

if they were legal in aus id be jumping straight away at getting one.
but i dont think they are. i will have to check. im at work atm. but i really cannot be bothered right now


----------



## Costa (Jan 12, 2010)

not in vic
just checked


----------

